# Confrontation: Age of Ragnarok - Miniatures size comparison?



## Dimitri Mazieres (May 16, 2013)

I've been pondering for quite a while whether buying some of the pre-painted minis from this line would be a good idea. My intention would be to use them alongside D&D minis for RPG purposes, but I can't seem to find any information of how they compare in size with those. Has anyone around here made a side-by-side comparison? Are they somewhat compatible?

Thanks!


----------



## psyronin (May 17, 2013)

Somewhat, yes. Confrontation is 28mm scale, and I think D&D miniatures are 25mm scale. There are slight variations within each line so humanoids from both should more or less blend together.

The real problem would be the bases. For humanoids D&D uses 25mm bases and Confrontation uses 30mm bases. So if you're planning on playing on a 1-inch grid, the Confrontation minis are going to spill into adjacent squares. Also the Confrontation bases are twice as thick as D&D ones.

FYI, the Confrontation Wolfen are on 40mm bases and the cavalry is on 65mm bases.


----------



## pogre (May 17, 2013)

Confrontation humans are significantly large than the D&D line. I would put Confrontation at more like 35mm scale if D&D are 25s. Monsters, orcs, mutants and so on do not matter as much, but there is a big difference in the humans.

Games Workshop are larger than D&D and Rackham's Confrontation figures are bigger yet.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (May 17, 2013)

Bummer :-( That's my main concern, since I wanted to buy some cheap Confrontation humans lots to use alongside D&D minis.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (May 18, 2013)

pogre said:


> Confrontation humans are significantly large than the D&D line. I would put Confrontation at more like 35mm scale if D&D are 25s. Monsters, orcs, mutants and so on do not matter as much, but there is a big difference in the humans.



You wouldn't, by chance, have a comparison shot that includes a D&D human mini, would you?


----------



## psyronin (May 18, 2013)

pogre said:


> Confrontation humans are significantly large than the D&D line. I would put Confrontation at more like 35mm scale if D&D are 25s. Monsters, orcs, mutants and so on do not matter as much, but there is a big difference in the humans.
> 
> Games Workshop are larger than D&D and Rackham's Confrontation figures are bigger yet.




This is definitely incorrect in the case of the PPP Dimitri is asking about. Here's a picture of some my D&D and Confrontation minis together (keep in mind the Confrontation bases are almost 1.5mm taller):



The one on the left is a metal Confrontation that's 28mm. The metal range did not have a consistent scale.

Oh, another thing about the Confrontation plastics is that they use a more rigid type of plastic than D&D. Dropping a mini can result in limbs or weapons breaking off. On the other hand, no bendy weapons!


----------



## teitan (May 18, 2013)

psyronin said:


> This is definitely incorrect in the case of the PPP Dimitri is asking about. Here's a picture of some my D&D and Confrontation minis together (keep in mind the Confrontation bases are almost 1.5mm taller):
> 
> View attachment 57487
> 
> ...




That's because some of the ragnarok minis are assembled, which is why they use harder plastic. I played a demo of it before it was released at a retailer convention in ft. Wayne and the minis were nice, better than d&d.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for that comparison shot, psyronin! It looks as the Confrontation minis can be used with D&D minis side by side without problems


----------



## Quickleaf (May 18, 2013)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> Thanks for that comparison shot, psyronin! It looks as the Confrontation minis can be used with D&D minis side by side without problems



Yes that's right, we mix confrontation and D&D minis no problem. The only issue you might run into is medium-sized confrontation minis have slightly larger than 1" diameter bases, so things can get cramped on a D&D battle map when you have lots of confrontation minis next to each other.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (May 18, 2013)

Quickleaf said:


> Yes that's right, we mix confrontation and D&D minis no problem. The only issue you might run into is medium-sized confrontation minis have slightly larger than 1" diameter bases, so things can get cramped on a D&D battle map when you have lots of confrontation minis next to each other.



I've been thinking that I could try to re-base them with 25mm plastic bases, if my obsessive personality traits can't deal with that. Do you think it's possible to do so?


----------



## pogre (May 19, 2013)

psyronin said:


> This is definitely incorrect in the case of the PPP Dimitri is asking about. Here's a picture of some my D&D and Confrontation minis together (keep in mind the Confrontation bases are almost 1.5mm taller):
> 
> View attachment 57487
> 
> ...




Fair enough. My apologies if I misled. I bought some plastic Confrontation when the whole thing was imploding and they seemed just as big as the metal ones to me - which as you point out are significantly larger. I assumed the rest of the line followed the same pattern. Judging by your picture, they certainly look close enough. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, I also use Confrontation & D&D minis side-by-side myself.*  The only real problem will be with the bases.







* along with Reaper, Grenadier, Heritage, Ral Partha, Iron Wind, and many others.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 19, 2013)

Quickleaf makes a good point about the base sizes but I've used some Confrontation figures, particularly Templars, alongside D&D minis with little trouble.  I would also mention that the plastic is not as resilient as D&D plastics and need to be treated more tenderly as one would more fragile figures.


----------



## Quickleaf (May 19, 2013)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> I've been thinking that I could try to re-base them with 25mm plastic bases, if my obsessive personality traits can't deal with that. Do you think it's possible to do so?




Personally I wouldn't bother (but my tolerance for such things might exceed yours). If you decide to it shouldn't be hard as most confrontations minions have a plastic pin on each foot which goes into the base. Simply cut that pin and you've got a figure to base as you desire.


----------

